
The Economy Is Rigged, and Other Presidential Campaign Myths - prostoalex
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/08/upshot/the-economy-is-rigged-and-other-presidential-campaign-myths.html?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur
======
MaysonL
See also "Yes, the Economy Is Rigged, Contrary to What Some Economists Try to
Tell You" [0]

[0][http://cepr.net/blogs/beat-the-press/yes-the-economy-is-
rigg...](http://cepr.net/blogs/beat-the-press/yes-the-economy-is-rigged-
contrary-to-what-some-economists-try-to-tell-you)

------
MrTonyD
These Harvard economists always seem like clones of one another. They purged
out all the Keynesian economists from the faculty - since Keynesian economics
can't justify business selfishness - and since then they do everything they
can to convince the world that everything is going fine with free market Rand-
style values. I think someone must be living in a very isolated community to
think that everything is going as well as this article claims.

~~~
tlb
The author, Gregory Mankiw, is a Keynesian on the Harvard faculty. Who does he
seem like a clone of?

------
WalterSear
Reading between the lines of this, and also this, recently submitted article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11657634](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11657634)

It feel like the NY Times just went full court press Hillary.

~~~
teslabox
Trump's success, and Bernie's threat, seem to indicate that "the little
people" passionately hate the professional political commentators.

I wonder if the media gave Mr. Trump so much free advertising because they
thought him the best candidate to run against the Anointed candidate.

